# LAN cable stuck



## TheSloth (Sep 23, 2012)

Just few minutes ago I bought a LAN cable and was testing in my laptop, it easily got connected but now its stuck in the port. I am using a NP550P laptop. From modem/router it easily detachable but not same case in laptop. Any suggestions?
I googled and tried solutions but didn't work. May be I am doing wrong. Guys help needed.


----------



## tomys24 (Sep 23, 2012)

try this. for me it worked.. *superuser.com/questions/340131/how-to-unplug-a-network-cable-thats-stuck



Swapnil26sps said:


> Just few minutes ago I bought a LAN cable and was testing in my laptop, it easily got connected but now its stuck in the port. I am using a NP550P laptop. From modem/router it easily detachable but not same case in laptop. Any suggestions?
> I googled and tried solutions but didn't work. May be I am doing wrong. Guys help needed.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Sep 23, 2012)

Seems tricky. The clip part of the cable jack is what locks it in. So forcing the cable out is not a solution. Try to press the clip part so that it touches the jack portion more in a slant manner.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, finally able to fix the problem, used a screw driver and brute force, scratched the bottom of my beloved laptop. Damn.
any solution for these kinds of problem in future? cause the clip not going to hold long.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 23, 2012)

Use better cable .. if possible a pre crimped one.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks. this was my first time so didn't know much, i thought all LAN cable are same. What do you mean by 'pre crimped '? 
Is there any good brand for LAN cables? I bought 5m for Rs.37


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

Pre-Crimped cables look like this 
*www.solwise.co.uk/images/imagesnetworking/netpatch0.3xx.jpg
*www.icc.com/content/images/thumbs/0003212_patch_cord_cat6_molded_boot_5_ft_blue_300.jpeg
look for CAT 6 Cables, they are much thicker cables WRT CAT 5. also check the RJ45 connector, you should be able to "Feel" the build quality and a robust feel. most local stores will stock/try to sell only low priced cables which would translate to low quality.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2012)

hey thanks bro. I''ll remember this, 'CAT 6'.
And my cable looks same as the cable in above pic. But its super cheap.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> hey thanks bro. I''ll remember this, 'CAT 6'.
> And my cable looks same as the cable in above pic. But its super cheap.



that should be a CAT5 cable. 

CAT6 = handles bandwidth for Gigabit Ethernet . CAT5 = 10/100 Mbps Ethernet , this is what you should tell your shopkeeper. 

Ask for "5M CAT6 Patch Cord/Ethernet Cable" 

D-Link ones with cost up to Rs. 200  .. thats the only price I saw for a quick reference from Computer Warehouse 

also personal experience.. these RJ45 connectors do tend to break .. I bought a crimping tools and spare RJ45 connectors ..


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2012)

yeah, on internet i saw that if the clip broke then you have to remove connector by force. do all connector have weak clip? 
Any other alternative?
Why crimping tools, you made you own cable?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2012)

actually cat5e cable supports 1000mbps/1gbps & these are the most widely available compared to cat6 cable whose availability is very low.


----------

